
Show HN: Everyplay – Open Library of Free Marketing Resources - dizzydes
http://everyplay.co
======
dizzydes
Hope people don't mind the re-post of the same URL a few weeks later but I've
changed the point of the site completely based on user feedback.

My goal is to have a huge rated high-quality collection of free marketing
resources available to startups and entrepreneurs.

Dump your best marketing bookmarks today :)

